# DIsplayport Kabel



## Leformre (16. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen HP 27XQ zugelegt, allerdings ist im Lieferumfang kein Displayport Kabel enthalten.
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht ganz, wo der Vorteil von Displayport liegt, außer dass dieses Kabel eine höhere Refreshrate ermöglicht.

Ich habe nun gelesen, dass der Lindy Cromo empfohlen wird, falls man sich ein Displayport Kabel zulegt, aber 27€ sind mir für ein Kabel einfach zu viel.
Braucht man denn überhaupt ein DP-Kabel?
Wenn es schon sinnvoll wäre, welche Alternativen zu Lindy gibt es denn? Auf Amazon bin ich ehrlich gesagt überfordert und kann nicht erkennen, welche DP-Kabel Billig-Schrott und welche Kabel "empfehlenswerte Kabel" sind.

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe.
Schönes Wochenende an Alle


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Februar 2019)

DP vs. HDMI
Unterschied liegt in der höheren Bandbreite und Hz Zahlen.
Braucht man HDMI 2.0b & DisplayPort 1.4? Wir erklaeren …


----------



## Schwarzseher (16. Februar 2019)

DP vs. HDMI
Unterschied liegt in der höheren Bandbreite und Hz Zahlen.
Braucht man HDMI 2.0b & DisplayPort 1.4? Wir erklaeren …
Wenn dein Monitor 144Hz unterstützt macht ein DP kabel natürlich sinn.

Edit:
Oh Doppelpost sry,wie kam das denn jetzt wieder zustande???Hab doch auf bearbeiten geklickt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2019)

Für WQHD 144Hz reicht auch HDMI 2.0.
Wenn du allerdings Gsync Compatible nutzen willst, brauchst du DP.
Mit ner AMD Karte funktioniert das Ganze auch über HDMI.


----------



## Leformre (16. Februar 2019)

Ich glaube der Monitor unterstützt kein HDMI 2.0 ... Also werde ich mir wohl ein DP-Kabel besorgen.

Gibt es denn Alternativen zum Lindy? Wie gesagt, 27€ sind ganz schön happig. Brauche nicht mehr als 2m Länge. Ich bin schlichtweg überfordert auf Amazon, kann nicht erkennen, welche Kabel Müll und welche "gut" sind


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Februar 2019)

Bei 2m kannst eigentlich jedes Kabel nutzen. Habe noch von niemandem was gehört, dass Probleme gibt, außer das Kabel war defekt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2019)

Leformre schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Monitor unterstützt kein HDMI 2.0 ... Also werde ich mir wohl ein DP-Kabel besorgen.


Nicht glauben, nachlesen.
HP 27xq Monitor 68,6 cm (27" ) - HP Store Deutschland
Warum sonst sollte HP da wohl ein HDMI Kabel reinlegen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Februar 2019)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Bei 2m kannst eigentlich jedes Kabel nutzen. Habe noch von niemandem was gehört, dass Probleme gibt, außer das Kabel war defekt.



Ich kann dir lattenweise Leute und Beispiele nennen wo es Probleme gab.

Sobald m,an über die 4K oder 60Hz hinaus will siehst schnell eng aus mit den "günstigen" Kabeln. Ich hab hier seit 2014 nen 4K/60Hz-TFT stehen und viele Kabel die ich hier probiert habe im 10e-Bereich funktionierten schlichtweg nicht mit der Bandbreite. nach meiner Erfahrung sind leider die allerallermeisten DP und HDMI-Kabel auf dem Markt schlichtweg Schrott - das ist deswegen so, weil die allergrößte Mehrheit der Leute nunmal die Hohen Bandbreiten mit ihren FullHDs und 60Hz-Geräten nicht braucht und dann funktionieren die Kabel auch. Sobald man aber etwas weiter will sind die sofort am Ende.

Wirklich gute DP und HDMI-Kabel erkennt man daran dass der Hersteller eine Bandbreite garantiert, zum Beispiel 48 GBit bei HDMI. Und seltsamerweise sind die Kabel mit einer entsprechenden garantie immer gleich mehrfahc so teuer wie die anderen bei denen der hersteller nur mit bunten Bildchen wirbt. Das hat einen Grund... 

Wirklich gute Kabel sind nunmal so teuer (also im Netz, nicht beim BlödiaMarkt da sind auch richtig schlechte Kabel so teuer).
Ein DP-Kabel mit 2 Meter wo man sich keine Sorgen machen muss wäre etwa ein Club 3D 2m DisplayPort 1.4 8K schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Als HDMI ists nochmal ein paar Euro teurer: Club 3D CAC-1371 Ultra High Speed HDMI Kabel, 10K 120Hz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

10€ pro Meter sind wenn man etwas hochwertiges will eben die Ansage. Aber das hat den Vorteil dass garantiert alles geht und man 10+ Jahre seine Ruhe hat.


----------



## Mitchpuken (16. Februar 2019)

Kann ich schon verstehen, nutze ja selbst ein Lindy Cromo, weil ich sonst kein funktionierendes 5m Kabel gefunden hab^^ Aber bei 2m hab ich von der WQHD 144hz Fraktion bei mir noch nichts gehört. Ab 3m kommt es schon ab und an zu Problemen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Februar 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sobald m,an über die 4K oder 60Hz hinaus will siehst schnell eng aus mit den "günstigen" Kabeln. Ich hab hier seit 2014 nen 4K/60Hz-TFT stehen und viele Kabel die ich hier probiert habe im 10e-Bereich funktionierten schlichtweg nicht mit der Bandbreite. nach meiner Erfahrung sind leider die allerallermeisten DP und HDMI-Kabel auf dem Markt schlichtweg Schrott - das ist deswegen so, weil die allergrößte Mehrheit der Leute nunmal die Hohen Bandbreiten mit ihren FullHDs und 60Hz-Geräten nicht braucht und dann funktionieren die Kabel auch. Sobald man aber etwas weiter will sind die sofort am Ende..


 Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Seit dem die Billigkabel den Markt fluten, muß man sogar die SATA-Kabel testen.
Ist mir heute erst passiert.
Nach dem Tausch lief die Platte um den Faktor 10 schneller.

Bei Video ist das Problem noch wesentlich schärfer durch die hohen Bandbreiten.


----------



## Berky (16. Februar 2019)

Ugreen DisplayPort Cable 4K 60Hz DP 1.2 Version Cord Ultra HD 3D For HDTV PC Graphics Cards Laptop Projector Cable Displayport  on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Ich habe von dort ein 3 Meter Kabel bestellt aber noch nicht probiert, erst wenn der neue Monitor auf dem Tisch steht.  Mein aktueller Monitor hat kein DP Anschluss.


----------



## Ericius (16. Februar 2019)

Ich habe diese und konnte bisher nichts mangelhaftes feststellen.
Syncwire DisplayPort Kabel - 2M Vergoldetes DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## FAt_Tony85 (17. Februar 2019)

habe auch den HP 27XQ und mir ein 10,- Displayportkabel gekauft. 144 HZ kein Problem. (Mit HDMI Kabel nicht ausprobiert).

Mich stört es, dass ich bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen (auch beim Scrollen) das Pixelgitter sehe. Kennt ihr das auch?


----------



## Leformre (18. Februar 2019)

Soo, hatte heute endlich mal Zeit und habe es mit dem beigelegten HDMI-Kabel probiert auf 144Hz zu stellen.
Unter den "Anzeigeeinstellungen" habe ich es umstellen können und es scheint zu funktionieren, obwohl ich kein DP-Kabel habe.

Nun noch eine Frage: Kann/Muss ich auch irgendwo 144Hz im Radeon-Einstellungs-Tool (19.2.2 ist installiert, also die aktuellste Treiberversion) "einstellen"? Finde da nirgendwo eine Hz-Einstellungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Februar 2019)

Nö, Windows Einstellung reicht.
Aber ist es nicht schön, einfach mal Geld für ein unnötiges Kabel gespart zu haben?


----------



## Leformre (18. Februar 2019)

Ein tolles Gefühl (immerhin 27 Tacken, wenn ich das Lindy genommen hätte...)  Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## zooky (19. Februar 2019)

Ich habe eine  ähnliche Frage. Ich habe mir den DELL S2719DGF gekauft und dazu eine RTX 2070. Bruache ich nun zwingend ein DP um 144hz und G-Sync nutzen zu können oder kann ich das beigelegte Kabel verwenden? Falls nicht könnt ihr mir ein DP-Kabel empfehlen (2m reicht).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Februar 2019)

Gsync compatible (adaptive Sync) funktioniert bei Nvidia nur über dp.

Also wirst du auch eines brauchen, wenn du es nutzen möchtest.


----------



## zooky (19. Februar 2019)

danke.. gibts da ne Empfehlung oder ist es völlig egal?


----------



## Darkearth27 (19. Februar 2019)

Ich würde mir heute eines von lindy oder eines von Club 3D besorgen welches auch 1.4 kann. Siehe Alkis Post auf Seite eins. 

Solch ein Kabel kann man dann Jahrzehnte nutzen. Ein einfaches 1.2 reicht allerdings auch aus.


----------



## zooky (20. Februar 2019)

Danke! Eine Frage noch..auf der offiziellen DELL Seite steht bei dem Bildfschirm:

Schnittstellen:
DisplayPort (DisplayPort 1.2 Modus)  <- dann reicht nen 1.2 oder?


----------



## Darkearth27 (20. Februar 2019)

Ich schrieb ja schon, dass ein DP1.2 Kabel ausreichend wäre. 
Allerdings würde ich heutzutage halt einfach schon mal ein DP1.4 Kabel kaufen damit man, falls man wechselt, nicht wieder ein neues Kabel dazu kaufen muss.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2019)

Also bei meinem Lindy Cromo stand damals auch nur DP1.2 dran, jetzt geht DP1.4 trotzdem problemlos damit.


----------



## Mister_D (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

Ich hätte dann doch noch einmal eine Frage bezüglich der Kabel: Wo ist der Unterschied zw den beiden hier? 

Club 3D 2m DisplayPort 1.4 8K schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Syncwire DisplayPort Kabel - 2M Vergoldetes DisplayPort: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Also was macht mehr Sinn für einen Dell S2719DGF? 
(Grafikkarte: RTX 2080)


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Februar 2019)

Das club3d Kabel unterstützt bis zu 8k @60hz (4k@144hz), das andere 5k@60hz (4k@120hz)

Also wenn du keinen Monitor hast der bei 4k 144hz hat, brauchst du das Club 3d Kabel nicht.


----------



## Mister_D (27. Februar 2019)

alles klar danke für die antwort.  hab mir jetzt erst mal das günstigere geholt, da wie gesagt, der dell angeschafft wird.


----------

